# Constantly shaking head & ears!



## AwesomeAbby (Aug 17, 2007)

Yesterday, Abby went to Petsmart for a bath/toothbrushing/nail trimming/ear cleaning. Ever since she came back she's been shaking her head and it seems like her ears (or atleast one of them) is bothering her. I went to pet her and I kind of pulled on her ears gently, like I usually do, and she kind of "yelped"! 

The people at Petsmart mentioned that her ears were very dirty when I went to pick her up. (they forgot to clean them last time!) Today, I looked inside of one of her ears and it looked kind of weird... I'm not sure if it was wax or dried blood.

Will she get an ear infection if it really is a healing/'open' scab? Should I take her to the vet to check it out? She is still constantly shaking her head & ears every few minutes. 


Thanks!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Could be yeast or an infection. Also could be that when cut, a piece of hair dropped into the ear canal.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I would have a vet check on her ears just to be safe. She could have an infection deep inside that will require antibiotics and/or a really deep cleaning. I had to have Gage's ears 'pressure washed' once when he was asleep having his teeth cleaned, just to get all the gunk out. Hope Abby feels better soon!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

If she is shaking her head after the cleaning, she's probably bothered by the cleaning itself. Both of my guys have done this. Whenever I clean their ears, it's a shake fest for a day or two. I had to stop cleaning Sam's as often because of this. You don't want to cause an injury to the ear flap. If she keeps it up, then have it Vet checked.

Sam and Ike's ear wax looks like runny tootsie rolls. Yuck. not necessarily an infection.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Definately have vet check her. If it is a yeast infection, it needs to be treated with the proper medication. OTC ear meds usually have some antibiotic in them and if it is yeast, that will only make it worse. It could also be mites. Don't wait, as ear infections left untreated can become a nightmare, including precipitating a hematoma if she digs or shakes too hard.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Anytime you see unusual behavior like this, I would go to the vet. The vet can tell if there's wax, mites, an injury, etc. and can recommend how to treat it. When we have an unusual question for our vet one of the first things he asks has he been shaking his head or scratching.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Poor baby! She need to see a doc. Good luck.


----------



## AwesomeAbby (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay, thanks everyone for all the help! The shaking has cut down, but not entirely gone. I've made an appointment to the vet, so hopefully she'll feel better soon!
Thanks again!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My goldens are very prone to yeast infections in their ears.Their ears are heavy and it's humid here. I clean them with a an alcohol/vinegar mix the vet told me about to kill the yeast(vinegar) and dry out the ear canal (alcohol) Also keeps their ears very clean. : )


----------

